# The Instrumental duo Class&Jazz



## fidler (Sep 18, 2009)

​

Hello to everyone! I'm glad to introduce you duo named Class&Jazz. 
It's formed in 2003 in Rostov conservatoire (Russia). There are two permanent participants in this duet - violin by Oleg Bezuglov and piano by Natalia Bezuglova.

In parallel with classical music the duet performs a jazz, usually at the concerts. In ensemble repertoire there are the known jazz plays, arranged specially for the duet.

*They won the First prize at the I Schostakovich chamber ensembles competition (Moscow, 2008) *and also got a several awards on different competitions. This is one of the promising, youthful duo in Russia today.

_Please, enjoy their creativity on the site - http://class-jazz.com. Responses are welcome!_


----------



## fidler (Sep 18, 2009)

Seems, nothing to say 
Sadly, I thought, this is the classical music forum...


----------

